# Wanted: decent set of screwdrivers



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The ones I buy at Sears with the words Craftsman on them work for me.
I used them for many years working on machines in factorys and still have some I use that I bought 30 years ago or more.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

joecaption said:


> The ones I buy at Sears with the words Craftsman on them work for me.
> I used them for many years working on machines in factorys and still have some I use that I bought 30 years ago or more.


Plus they are guaranteed for life!!


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Get the craftsman professional line! The handles are very ergonomic. They have a great comfortable feel!


----------



## Polly003 (Aug 24, 2011)

My Daddy used Craftsman; I use Craftsman (some inherited from Dad when he passed); my Son uses Craftsman; Grandson uses Craftsman when he can get his hands on 'em.

As for that lifetime guarantee on hand tools, about 15 years back Daddy (then in his 80s) broke the handle of a hammer and took it back to Sears. The clerk looked at it; commented that they had not made that style in about 40 years; and offered Dad his choice of the new styles. As far as I know, that was the only Craftsman hand tool that Dad returned because that is the only one that broke.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Craftsman for screwdrivers, all the way. I just exchanged two Philips screwdrivers about 2 weeks ago. Walked into the store, and held them up - the guy pointed to the wall that they had screwdrivers on. I took two new screwdrivers to the desk, he scanned them and put them into a bag, tossed my screwdrivers into a junked tools bucket, and off I went.


----------



## inthedrops (Apr 30, 2012)

Craftsmen fan here too. They're not the "cool" tools. But they're the affordable get the job done fine tools.

My friend, we'll call him Muscles Mc'gee, broke one of my open slot wrenches. Walked in to Sears and had a replacement wrench for free.


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Craftsman for me*

A friend of mine had all of his tools go through Katrina. They had to evacuate for months and when he came back all of this tools were rusted and gnarly. He walked into Sears and they replaced all of his craftsman hand tools for free. Now I know they were rusted, and not necessarily covered by the craftsman warranty, but when my friend told the clerk he had lost everything they replaced em'. I have a lot more respect for Craftsman after that and I buy Craftsman hand tools now.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

hate to break it to you but craftsman hand tools arent craftsman anymore. for quite some time now craftsman is nothing more than rebranded JOHNSON brand of hand tools. hence the lower quality. teh pro grade stuff i believe is lower grade SNAP-ON but dont quote me on that. most of craftsman power tools are rebranded ryobi tools


----------



## sevenlol (Aug 8, 2011)

i don't think i'd ever buy another brand after using klien, but they can be a bit pricey.

i do a lot of door hardware installation and such, so i use mine everyday all day, and they are the most comfortable and durable i've found.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

sevenlol said:


> i don't think i'd ever buy another brand after using klien, but they can be a bit pricey.
> 
> i do a lot of door hardware installation and such, so i use mine everyday all day, and they are the most comfortable and durable i've found.


I have both Craftsman and Klein,
The Sears stuff stays at home and the Klein's in the truck
I love my Klein tools


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Just for you? Get a Klein 11 in 1 screwdriver first. (about $12). If you find you need more, which I doubt then go for the Craftsman.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> hate to break it to you but craftsman hand tools arent craftsman anymore. for quite some time now craftsman is nothing more than rebranded JOHNSON brand of hand tools. hence the lower quality. teh pro grade stuff i believe is lower grade SNAP-ON but dont quote me on that. most of craftsman power tools are rebranded ryobi tools


Not quite true. Some are made by Bosch....

As far as re branded Ryobi, I don't think so unless Ryobi makes different tools as they look nothing like the Craftsman power tools.


----------



## sevenlol (Aug 8, 2011)

Missouri Bound said:


> Just for you? Get a Klein 11 in 1 screwdriver first. (about $12). If you find you need more, which I doubt then go for the Craftsman.


probably the best way to go. this is what i keep in the junk drawer for around the house stuff. every tip you can imagine, and some nut drivers to boot.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

framer52 said:


> Not quite true. Some are made by Bosch....
> 
> As far as re branded Ryobi, I don't think so unless Ryobi makes different tools as they look nothing like the Craftsman power tools.


plenty of craftsman tools are made by ryobi, several mitre saws. 2 or 3 of the table saws, the biscuit joiner. sanders. my first table saw 10 years ago was a craftsman which i paid $300 for then a month later i saw the exact same saw for 189 at hd with the ryobi name on it. also if you read some of the back issues of finehomebuildings tool reviews from 2005-2010 they clearly state that the craftsman and ryobi are the exact same tool.. not to mention the shipping labels its been shipped from ryobi technologies


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I got a Craftsman set of, I dunno, a gazillion screw drivers for $35. To be honest, I wish I'd paid the extra money for the Craftsman Professional stuff. The handles aren't ergonomic at all, they kinda dig into my hand after moderately heavy use. The CP ones kinda remind me of the Snap On ones I used for work at the tire shop, as far as handle design goes. 

But, to be fair, the quality seems pretty good and I did get a gazillion of them for about $35.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Craftsman Professional Screwdrivers are the Top Craftsman Line.
But they are not cheap, here is a set of six *slot Drivers*
http://www.amazon.com/Craftsman-9-1184-Standard-Professional-Screwdriver/dp/B002KE5A7M

For more sizes and including Phillips drivers there is a 16 piece *larger Set*
http://www.amazon.com/Craftsman-9-1171-Professional-Screwdriver-16-Piece/dp/B002KE57BG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lhpTChWGZw

If you can do without top quality, HFT has a set that I would not be afraid to buy for everyday use.
http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-bolstered-screwdriver-set-94899.html


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

Over the years Sears has had many names attached to their stuff. I believe I remember JC Higgins as one. At one time Craftsman was free replacement, Sears was not. I am not sure Sears ever manufactured anything, I thought they contracted out most everything. All I know is I can go into Sears tool section and see more "Made in USA" than almost any other store.


----------

